# Rusted barrel... inside.



## The Rodney (Jul 19, 2011)

Model 1894 about 108 years old and in really good condition until you look in the barrel.  So I but a wire brush on the rod and connected to a drill.  Three solvents and a lot of oil later I have made a great deal of progress.  There is pittng of course that I can't help but is there anythihg else I can do to this rifle?  Trying to sell it so I want to get the bore in the best shape I can.  I wonder if a stiffer type brush would do well?


----------



## CAL (Jul 19, 2011)

Shoot it and see how she shoots.Sometimes it is better to have a little rust than to ruin the rifling from scrubbing.have seen this done before with a stainless brush.The stainless brush is much harder than the brass one.


----------



## bowhntr (Jul 19, 2011)

For one thing I dont think I would use a drill to turn the brush. You are supposed to follow the rifling with the brush not spin it against the rifling. The lands and grooves are possibly shallow and turning the brush like you did possibly caused more wear on them than was necessary. I would do like one of the other guys said ,take it out and shoot it but stay within 50yds and see how well it will do.


----------



## jimhrnr (Jul 19, 2011)

Had the same issue on an Enfield.  Looked like it had hair growing in the tube. Kroil was suggested to me by a GON member and it worked great.  After a bit of cleaning and a couple of rounds down range the barrel looks great.


----------



## GAR (Jul 20, 2011)

What kind of price are we looking at?

Tom


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 20, 2011)

Try lapping the barrel with a lapping kit from Midway or some other shooters supply co. This system polishes the inside of the bore as you shoot. You might be suprised at the results! Also improves accuracy and speed in bullet.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 20, 2011)

Lapping kit?  Never heard of this will have to research.


----------



## bckwzlineman (Jul 20, 2011)

nothing cleans a bore like hot lead!


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to fire lap the barrell but I cannot find .30-.30 ammo with the lapping compound already embeded.  The kits are for reloaders and I do not reload.  Anyone got a buddy near Newton County that might could load some .30-.30 for me?


----------



## SgtPat (Jul 21, 2011)

I have used navel jelly and a bore brush on a rusty bore and it made it shine like a new penny.  Carefull not to get it on and blueing you don't want removed, it will take that down to shinney metal also.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 21, 2011)

navy jelly is pretty aggressive

try evpo-rust:

plug the muzzle or chamber and fill the bore with it. let it set for a few hours and then just dump it. simply wipe off ANY that gets on your bluing. nice part is leaves the bore protected for a while and does cause after rust. it removes rust slowly so if you do spill some on your bluing jsut wipe it off.



afterward just shoot some typical 30-30 rounds through it .


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 22, 2011)

That sounds like a solution!  Evpo rust.... will look for it unless you can give a lead as to where I can find it.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 23, 2011)

any tractor supply will have it


$20 a gallon

any it can be used over and over till it turns black.


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 25, 2011)

I replied to your thread on mounting a scope on a Rem700.  If ya wanna take me up on the offer, bring your .30-30 with you and we'll clean it out while you're at my shop.


----------



## snakebymistake (Aug 6, 2011)

Midway makes bullets that are "lapping" bullets. You have to hand load them and just fire them throught the bore. They do a nice job but the Naval Jelly works the best.


----------



## Clarke123 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've used the Scotch abrasive pads (Only the one's recommended for Teflon Coated Pans).  Great for "de-leading" and light rust removal in both rifled and smooth bores.  Using it with a penetrating oil yields excellent results ith no damage.   Add some bore polish for aggressive work, but be careful!


----------

